# rv quality



## robin (Jan 23, 2005)

Has anyone seen a clearvue or clearvue II camper?  What is the quality like?  We are ready to make a big purchase and are miles away from any showroom.


----------



## Gary B (Jan 23, 2005)

rv quality

Hi robin welcome to the forum, I have never heard of the rv's you are asking about, is this a model or a manufacture or what? Have you actually looked this rv over, I for one would never puchase a rv with out inspecting very closely and we never buy on the first look, we always go back for a second look. Good luck and look things over good.    :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## robin (Jan 23, 2005)

rv quality

Thank you for your quick response Gary.  ClearVue and ClearVue II are models made by TL Industries.  We are trying to upgrade from a 1994 Royal Voyager. We are dizzy after looking at so many models from so many companies.


----------



## Gary B (Jan 23, 2005)

rv quality

Hi robin, i know what you mean about looking at so many models etc it is/can be dizzing. I tried to look up TL Industries but really didn't find anything. Good luck
  :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## Fulltimin (Jan 23, 2005)

rv quality

Can't realy help with any info but I was able to find their web site.

Clear Vue


----------



## Kirk (Jan 23, 2005)

rv quality

One thing that I do notice is that the first issue is that the Clear Vue is a park model and not a recreation trailer.

 quote: Introducing ClearVue and Vue Park Trailers..

It is probably fair to say that this one isn't suitable for towing from place to place, nor intended for that use. This must be a new company.


----------



## Fulltimin (Jan 23, 2005)

rv quality

Yes the Clear Vue is a park model but if you had taken the time to read the first paragraph....
quote:Clear blue sky and the Vue is great! Introducing the ClearVue and the Vue Park Trailers, and *the ClearVue II Travel Trailers and 5th Wheels, along with the Work 4 Fun* line-up, the new RV generation.

Occasionally it pays to read.


----------



## robin (Jan 23, 2005)

rv quality

Thanks everyone for your input.  Fulltimin is correct, the company offers both park trailers and travel trailers.  Since we leave it on a seasonal site year-round, either would work for us.  We have been to the ClearVue website, but it is impossible to tell quality from the pics.  We have an email into the company trying to find a showroom within 100 miles or so.  Thanks again to all.


----------



## srobbins (Jan 24, 2005)

rv quality

Try contacting your local non-dealer-affiliated RV repair shop.  Over time they'll see enough units come through that they have a pretty good idea on how the various manufacturers rate as far as quality.


----------



## Gary B (Jan 24, 2005)

rv quality

Hi robin, if your looking for a Park model, take a look at the Breckinridge park models by Damon corp, these are very nice well built park models, I know if we were to think about a park model they would be at the top of the list.   :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------

